# Braised Soy Beans With Shiitake Mushrooms and Spinach



## Filus59602 (Oct 23, 2002)

Braised Soy Beans With Shiitake Mushrooms and Spinach 

 From ``The Bean Book'' (The Lyons Press, $22.95) 

1 1/2 cups soybeans, soaked overnight, drained and rinsed 

1/3 cup extra-virgin olive oil 

1 garlic clove, chopped 

1 teaspoon grated fresh ginger 

2 red chilies, seeded and chopped 

1 cup shiitake mushrooms, sliced (see note below) 

4 ripe tomatoes, skinned, seeded and chopped 

1/4 cup dark soy sauce 

1/4 cup dry sherry 

2 cups spinach leaves, washed and shredded 

Place beans in a saucepan with plenty of cold water. Bring to a boil and boil rapidly for 10 minutes, then reducethe heat, cover, and simmer 1 hour or until beans are tender. 

Drain, reserving 2/3 cup cooking liquid. 

Heat oil in a large frying pan. Add garlic, ginger and chilies; fry 3 minutes. Add mushrooms and fry another 5 minutes or until tender. Add tomatoes, beans, reserved liquid, soy sauce and sherry; bring to boil. Cover and simmer 15minutes. Stir in spinach and heat through 2 to 3 minutes until spinach has wilted. Serve at once. Makes 4 servings. 

Note: If desired, double mushrooms to 2 cups for an earthier, meaty flavor


----------

